# Fluorokem hs



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with this couldn't find anything using the search...any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Heynow said:


> Anyone have any experience with this couldn't find anything using the search...any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


say what?:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

It's a Sherwin Williams exterior polyurethane (flouropolymer) that has extreme color and gloss retention. Typically, it's used for water tank logos, building signage, amusement park rides, domes on the tops of buildings or other hard to get to places where it would be extremely expensive to repaint often.

https://protective.sherwin-williams.com/detail.jsp?A=sku-42034:product-12122


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Was hoping someone on here had some experience spraying it and could give me some tips


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

What are you looking at this coating for anyway?


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Heynow said:


> Anyone have any experience with this couldn't find anything using the search...any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


Sorry Heynow I had no idea you were looking for spray info. In the original post it said "any info". 

There are a few different ways to spray it. What do you have available to you? Conventional, HVLP, AA Airless? You should be able to use all of those methods as long as you get 3.5-5 mils wet. Of course, you'll have to dial in the atomization pressure, fluid pressure, etc depending on the type of equipment used.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

What type of structure are you looking at coating with this product? Get a copy of the PDS and follow the guidelines. Depending on the temperatures of your location, these type of coatings has a fairly short pot life, so mix in small quantities. Airless spray works good as well as rolling onto a smooth surface. These products are typically rolled on smooth surfaces. These products level out really well and look sprayed on even when applied by roller. One thing to keep in mind is these coatings to not re-coat well, so they have a short recoat window and needs to be adhered to. I will add, don't always trust the PDS recoat time. I've seen recoat windows close in less than 48 hours with no bonding at all. Get it applied right the first time if you can.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll be applying with an airless sprayer..it's going on a water tank...any other sw products that are comparable?...I was looking at acrolon ultra and a lot of the characteristics are somewhat close


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just watch out for the overspray, or better yet, have your containment tarps raised. It will drift and search out only the most expensive cars to land onto. We've always rolled and brushed the exterior coatings other than IOZ and OZ. It does act just like any other polyurethane, but it gets real slick. Once dry it has very limited grip. It's like standing on ice at times it feels like. Last one I was on was a Tnemec material. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm in the north east area...this particular tank in jersey


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, I was in Jersey last month in Lakewood and I'll be flying into NYC on Friday for a weekend consulting job for the lining of a water tank in a high rise building. This tank is being lined with a Polyurea based coating.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

So would you say brush/roll would be a better application method?...if I sprayed I'm guessing it would drip/sag fairly easily?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm saying if you brush and roll, your going to limit any chance of overspray of other people's property. There's still a chance for roller splash and that depends on height and wind though. Are you using containment on the tank exterior?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Heynow said:


> I'm in the north east area...this particular tank in jersey


Ground tank?

Just started a 1M and a 300K 2day. Good times. Were going epoxy and urethane. Rolling all of it. Might use power roller we'll c how it goes.


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes its a ground tank and no containment the houses around are a good 100-150ft away...I was able to hold of spraying during windy days for prime and intermediate coats


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Heynow said:


> I'll be applying with an airless sprayer..it's going on a water tank...any other sw products that are comparable?...I was looking at acrolon ultra and a lot of the characteristics are somewhat close


Both of those coatings are SW's top urethanes. Flourokem HS is the better of the two when it comes to color and gloss retention. I'm guessing you haven't seen how much a kit of Flourokem HS is yet?


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

painter213 said:


> Ok, I was in Jersey last month in Lakewood and I'll be flying into NYC on Friday for a weekend consulting job for the lining of a water tank in a high rise building. This tank is being lined with a Polyurea based coating.


Are you doing a wood tank with the Polyurea?


----------



## Heynow (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes I've seen the price tag on fluoro that's why I've been searching around for info don't want to waste any haha


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

No, it's a steel tank. Due to location and cost, surface prep is going to be bare bones power tool cleaning and placing a bladder system in with a non-woven group-textile and a NSF approved Polyurea. I'm just going in as a consultant for the placement.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

That's why I said to watch your pot life. Mix a full 5 gallon kit and with a little high day time temp, it's real short. We mixed up half kits so as not to have so much volume cross linking at the same time.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Seven9, what part of California are you in? I'll be in Santa Fe Springs in November teaching a training class.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

painter213 said:


> Seven9, what part of California are you in? I'll be in Santa Fe Springs in November teaching a training class.


What classes? We r all about education. U in the midwest at all? Got info or a website?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

This class is about Polyurea coating applications. I'm mostly teaching these days and majority of the training is about surface prep and application of Polyurea coatings. Next month I'll be teaching in Wisconsin, Alberta, Canada., Michigan, Dallas, Tokyo, Japan. Then I'll be in California and Seattle in November. One company is working on me coming to Iraq in October, but that's gonna cost them big time.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

painter213 said:


> This class is about Polyurea coating applications. I'm mostly teaching these days and majority of the training is about surface prep and application of Polyurea coatings. Next month I'll be teaching in Wisconsin, Alberta, Canada., Michigan, Dallas, Tokyo, Japan. Then I'll be in California and Seattle in November. One company is working on me coming to Iraq in October, but that's gonna cost them big time.


Open to the public or r u straight consulting for paint contractors? If its an open forum deal, Id be interested in attending the Wisconsin one. Who pays the tab? Do u work for a specific paint manufacturer or something else like SSPC?


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

painter213 said:


> Seven9, what part of California are you in? I'll be in Santa Fe Springs in November teaching a training class.


I'm in Los Angeles. Let me know the class info, and I'll see if in can attend. I'm 20-30 minutes from Santa Fe Springs.


----------



## Seven9 (Feb 8, 2015)

painter213 said:


> No, it's a steel tank. Due to location and cost, surface prep is going to be bare bones power tool cleaning and placing a bladder system in with a non-woven group-textile and a NSF approved Polyurea. I'm just going in as a consultant for the placement.


What do you use to place the textile inside the steel tank? I've dealt with geotextile that has been screwed into concrete or nailed into the earth for secondary containment and then had polyurea sprayed over it. 

I dont run into many textiles inside of tanks so I'm real curious about what you've got going in new york. What brand of Polyurea do you typically call out?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> Open to the public or r u straight consulting for paint contractors? If its an open forum deal, Id be interested in attending the Wisconsin one. Who pays the tab? Do u work for a specific paint manufacturer or something else like SSPC?


Open to the public. That is if you pay for the class. Go to pda-online.org and go to the education tab, or give them a call and speak with either Meredith or Mary. You would need to get registered either today or no later than Monday.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Seven9 said:


> I'm in Los Angeles. Let me know the class info, and I'll see if in can attend. I'm 20-30 minutes from Santa Fe Springs.


Seven9, same thing, go to the PDA website and look the class up. I'm thinking it's the first or second week of Nov. at Diamond Liners. You probably know John Bender. Would love to have you in the class.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Seven9 said:


> What do you use to place the textile inside the steel tank? I've dealt with geotextile that has been screwed into concrete or nailed into the earth for secondary containment and then had polyurea sprayed over it. I dont run into many textiles inside of tanks so I'm real curious about what you've got going in new york. What brand of Polyurea do you typically call out?


The fabric will be both glued to the substrate with the Polyurea and also mechanical fastened in the upper terminations. Only the walls and floor is being done. I'm not sure who the Polyurea supplier is on this job as this contractor has their own line of coatings. They are a pretty big national contracting company.


----------

